# Sweating gas pipe on inside wall (anyway to stop it?)



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The only reason it sweats is warm moist air from the house is condensing on it, So once it is sealed in a wall or ceiling the moisture is no longer a problem. Originally it could have been painted like the pipe outside to prevent rust. 
Pay attention to how much moisture you have in the basement and solve that problem.


----------



## nonsequitur (Dec 19, 2017)

Here are a few more photos...
(before..)


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Clean the exposed pipe with a solvent and paint it with a metal paint. With a few 2x4s just box it out so you can drywall and tape it.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The same rule applies to this pipe as it would to preventing a water pipe from freezing, insulate between the pipe and the cold but keep the pipe exposed to the heat. I couldn't follow all of your description, but wrapping the pipe in some areas may be helping it stay cold and a cold pipe is the other half of the condensation issue.

As for keeping the pipe warm I assume it is coming from underground. If all of the exposed pipe on the outside were protected from the cold air that might help, but codes might limit that, not my field.

Another aspect of foundation walls is they are in a pressure zone where air is flowing into the house. Any leaks would provide a path for that cold air.

Bud


----------



## nonsequitur (Dec 19, 2017)

After Photos...


----------



## nonsequitur (Dec 19, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> The only reason it sweats is warm moist air from the house is condensing on it, So once it is sealed in a wall or ceiling the moisture is no longer a problem. Originally it could have been painted like the pipe outside to prevent rust.
> Pay attention to how much moisture you have in the basement and solve that problem.


Yeah, it's REALLY dry here, but I think that room is fairly air tight and I believe a good amount of the moisture that I do get is staying in that room. I'll have to look into it to see how much humidity is in there.




Nealtw said:


> Clean the exposed pipe with a solvent and paint it with a metal paint. With a few 2x4s just box it out so you can drywall and tape it.


I'll clean it up well and paint over it. I did in fact pick up some heavy duty 'bed liner' spray from a Auto Body store (amazing stuff) and was thinking this might be the way to go in terms of helping to keep the pipe from surface rust, etc. I used a similar product on a older Dodge Durango hitch that was rusting and it still looks like I pretty much just painted it...(that stuff amazes me). I was thinking about adding some of that black foam insulation with the slit down the length or perhaps some smaller diameter plastic wrapped round pipe insulation (similar to that on a fresh air intake).



Bud9051 said:


> The same rule applies to this pipe as it would to preventing a water pipe from freezing, insulate between the pipe and the cold but keep the pipe exposed to the heat. I couldn't follow all of your description, but wrapping the pipe in some areas may be helping it stay cold and a cold pipe is the other half of the condensation issue.
> 
> As for keeping the pipe warm I assume it is coming from underground. If all of the exposed pipe on the outside were protected from the cold air that might help, but codes might limit that, not my field.
> 
> ...


As in the photo above, the gas line comes in from the outside wall directly beside the meter and unfortunately there is no way to keep it insulated from the outside weather. I do think that part of the problem is that it is a very cold pipe and that adds to the issue. The pipe in the ceiling is cool to the touch but not cold, but the entire pipe (and elbows) from the inside wall to the ceiling seems to be much colder.
As for leaks in the foundation, it doesn't get wet enough here to notice and I've never had any 'wet issues', but having said that, this corner of the house always seems to be fairly cool when compared to the rest of the home so it may indeed be complicated by a foundation issue.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would box it in.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

To raise the pipe above dew point temperature cable heat trace the pipe and insulate it.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The foundation leaks I was referring to are where the house rests on the foundation or any penetrations like the pipe you sealed. Also, the rim joist will have joints and is not glued to the sheathing. When I pressure test and inspect with an infrared camera the home owners often gasp. But any air leaks down there will be sending that cold air into the ceiling cavity keeping those pipes cold. It is a catch 22 because that outside air will also be dry. Have fun

Bud


----------

